# What's the most comfortable car seat for the baby?



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

We're going next month on a long car trip - dd will be 4.5 months old, and she's not a huge fan of the car seat, although she does okay about half the time. I have her in a Graco hand-me-down now (I think it's a SnugRide?) Anyway, it doesn't seem all that comfortable to her, and I'm wondering if there's a particular model out there that's gotten a reputation for being well-tolerated by babies. Anyone?

TIA!!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Most babies seem to prefer convertibles, and the Graco MyRide is a nice ride for little ones.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

We have two convertibles an eddie bauer one & the trufit. When we switched to the trufit I was amazed at how much more comfortable ds appeared to be.


----------



## Smidge (Aug 29, 2007)

We have 2 Britax Blvds and the kids love them. We go on long trips (6-8 hrs) and they don't complain. I believe the Radian and Recaro's are comfy too.

Most buckets don't offer padding and some "bare-bones" convertibles don't either (Cosco Scenera, etc)


----------



## Jerlin (Apr 19, 2010)

We have the Britax Advocate CS, and it seems really comfy. My DS usually doesn't like to be restrained in a carseat, but I find that if I distract him with a toy like Sophie the Giraffe, he forgets all about being restrained in the carseat. Have a safe trip!


----------



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you! It sounds like padding is the key - I think I'm going to go ahead and invest in a nice convertible. Too bad Target won't let you try before you buy.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

You may be able to go somewhere else where you can try out the seats & then buy it at target (I'm assuming it is cheaper there).


----------



## Jaesun's Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

Ours actually does ok in a Graco Snugride but we haven't gone any farther than San Francisco (from Oakland) so I can't really say for long rides. However we use the same seat for our stroller, and he tends to nod off pretty quick when he gets going in the stroller. So long as we keep the stroller moving he will be ok for many hours. We do long walks that way, and if he's asleep he'll let us stop for lunch too. But I think every baby is different, if your daughter doesn't seem to like the snugride, she probably doesn't. I wouldn't want to "try them out" in a store. THAT is something our son certainly would not like.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

our local babies 'r' us let's you "try before you buy" in that you can take the seat down, strap it to a van bench they have mounted there in the store, then strap child in to see how they fit. I actaully did this at WalMart too, by just taking the seats down off the shelf and having DH hold them up while I set DD in to see if they fit.

My DD loved her Britax Roundabout at that age. She used to cry all the time in her Graco infant bucket, but fell right asleep in the roundabout.


----------

